# A bench that shouldn't maim, A few boxes and some small cutting boards.



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2014)

Finished buffing out some stuff I've been working on this week in between turning projects. The bench is Walnut and Maple, and the boxes are various combinations of wood. The cutting boards are walnut and oak, finished with butcher block oil and a little wax on the buffer. The bench will still get some artwork lasered into the top but I wanted to take pictures before that was done.



 


 
Butternut with Walnut lid


 
Walnut w/ Chestnut Lid


 
Butternut w/ Walnut Lid


 
Goncalo Alves w/ Maple Lid


 
Walnut w/ walnut lid (I'm thinking 2 different varieties of Walnut as the color difference was pronounced after finishing....


 
American Chestnut w/ curly Walnut lid


 
Goncalo Alves w/ Maple lid


 
Curly Maple with Goncalo Alves lid

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful projects Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow Colin,you are running a production line. Those boxes are cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking good sir!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Wow Colin,you are running a production line. Those boxes are cool.



If I'm setting up to do one or two, might as well do a bunch. The first 3 I did sold in less than 10 days so hopefully these will too, If not, I've got a bunch of boxes to put stuff in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 12, 2014)

Busier than 10 of Santa's elves. Beautiful work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2014)

Beautiful work on all of em Colin ! If the price is right they'll sell

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice work and beautiful wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 12, 2014)

That's some beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice stuff! You've been busy, that's a pretty piece of walnut on that bench. Air dried I imagine, kiln dried never looks that alive....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 12, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Nice stuff! You've been busy, that's a pretty piece of walnut on that bench. Air dried I imagine, kiln dried never looks that alive....



Kiln Dried? You mean there is a faster way to dry wood??  Yeah, almost all of that walnut came from pieces rejected for trim due to too much figure, or pieces I've found piled up at a buddy's place in his shed for the last while.


----------



## Tony (Dec 12, 2014)

Very cool stuff Colin! Those boxes rock!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 13, 2014)

Excellent work Colin. The Goncalo Alves box really stands out. I like the way you l;about your boxes so that the drain flows around the sides. Very well executed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 13, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Excellent work Colin. The Goncalo Alves box really stands out. I like the way you l;about your boxes so that the drain flows around the sides. Very well executed.



I usually put the drains in the bottom...

Seriously though, I do try to make sure they flow, just a matter of labeling each side do the right corners go together. It avoids the slapdash look.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## brown down (Dec 31, 2014)

nicely done on all of them!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

